# Identifying Your Pax



## Brohdr (Jan 9, 2015)

I have had 3 weeks in a row where my driver rating was 5.0 stars, on average. I will post images of the emails of my weekly summary from Uber later.

I average 20-30 trips per week, and work severely part time and only during surge/peak hours. (primarily evenings)

I want to discuss my theory behind identifying your customer and understanding how to get a 5 star rating from them -- every time.

Realistically you should be watching for your customer before they enter your vehicle. Judge who they will be based on the location you are picking them up from, what they are wearing, their facial expression and body language.

Someone standing on the curb with luggage probably wants you to get your ass out of the car and hastily open the trunk to help them put luggage in it so they can make it to the airport on time for their flight.

Someone who is wearing the Louis Vutton (incorrectly spelled, I know) bag and the skin tight dress probably wants you to open the door for them, even upon arrival of the destination. They want to feel important. No one buys LV otherwise.

That cute girl sitting in the back seat staring intently into you through the mirror probably wants you to talk to her. Dont be awkward or try to end the conversation with short answers. be an entertainer.

The man sitting in the back staring at his phone with headphones in? Ignore the shit out of him -- he will love it!

Just use your best judgement and know that in reality there are no one set of rules to define how to get a 5 star rating from every pax. Some prefer it one way -- and some another. JUDGE THEM ALL. From the second you get the ride request.


Uber On


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

You are 100% correct great system ( I do exactly the same ) 
But you forgot the wild card no antidote has been discovered yet,


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

The ***** with the LV bag who wants to feel important should request UberLux. I wouldn't open the door if it was Obama. My rating does not have to be 5 every week.
Everything else you said was spot on.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

UBERxGc said:


> The ***** with the LV bag who wants to feel important should request UberLux. I wouldn't open the door if it was Obama. My rating does not have to be 5 every week.
> Everything else you said was spot on.


If I see some one with a LV bag and they request an Ü-X ride I ask them...
"And you requested an Ü-X ride?
Most will laugh others will be uptight.
Let's me know where they are in the moment.


----------



## Kurtstl (Aug 8, 2016)

Brohdr said:


> I have had 3 weeks in a row where my driver rating was 5.0 stars, on average. I will post images of the emails of my weekly summary from Uber later.
> 
> I average 20-30 trips per week, and work severely part time and only during surge/peak hours. (primarily evenings)
> 
> ...


This is such an interesting perspective. Do you appreciate it when people judge you simply on your appearance?


----------

